# Obtaining transcript of tax records from IRS



## Alltimegreat1

This IRS website allows individuals to retrieve a transcript of their past tax returns on record at the IRS. Get Transcript

Does anyone here use this site? I have absolutely nothing to hide and as far as I am aware I am in full compliance with tax reporting regulations, past and present. However, I would be wary if merely using this website to obtain a transcript would raise a flag with the IRS and be considered grounds for a more thorough examination.


----------



## BBCWatcher

No, of course not. It's a perfectly routine inquiry. The IRS gets millions of such requests per year.

You may need to use the paper transcript request form. I've haven't had much luck with the online form for requests from overseas.


----------



## Alltimegreat1

BBCWatcher said:


> No, of course not. It's a perfectly routine inquiry. The IRS gets millions of such requests per year.
> 
> You may need to use the paper transcript request form. I've haven't had much luck with the online form for requests from overseas.


But in the end they sent you a paper transcript to your address in Singapore?

How about retrievable FBAR transcripts? It is really true that the statute of limitations for FBARs is six years?


----------



## BBCWatcher

Sure. We have postal mail here, and the IRS knows how to send postal mail. 

To get a FBAR transcript you have to call up the Treasury Department (FinCEN), but I've never done that. There's at least less need to do that if you create a proper "BSA" account ID and file under that ID rather than use the "walk-up" path. Then you can see your past filing record quite conveniently.

The FBAR statute of limitations is supposedly 6 years from the original due date, yes. Underlying financial crimes, if applicable -- wiring money to Osama Bin Laden, for example -- undoubtedly have different limitations.


----------



## plataoplomo

BBCWatcher said:


> if you create a proper "BSA" account ID and file under that ID rather than use the "walk-up" path. Then you can see your past filing record quite conveniently.


Thank you very much. 

May I have a bit more information?

Did you see your past filing status as an individual filer or part of an organization?

As I understand it the individual filing is simply downloading a pdf form, filling that form, then submitting it. 

Is there a place in that process where we can see what was filed in the past?

Registering as an BSA E-Filer is for organizations or individuals in the business. Such as attorneys or CPA's

Are individuals allowed to register as a BSA E-Filer?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## BBCWatcher

plataoplomo said:


> Are individuals allowed to register as a BSA E-Filer?


The "Business" instructions now say that sole proprietors (among others) can register for a "real" ID, so some individuals can.


----------



## plataoplomo

BBCWatcher said:


> The "Business" instructions now say that sole proprietors (among others) can register for a "real" ID, so some individuals can.


Thank you for the quick response.

I take it that there has been a change in that filing procedure a year or so ago. Prior to that every one had to register for an account.

Now only professionals of one flavor or another can register. Us "great unwashed masses" are relegated to just handing in our paperwork.

I don't have a business per se. I grow a pretty big garden. But I have no licenses or official paperwork to point to a business.

I really just want a transcript of what FBAR's have been done, so I don't make a mistake moving forward.

Any hints, tips, pointers, or other advice?

Salamat


----------



## BBCWatcher

Yes, as mentioned upthread you can contact FinCEN to request a FBAR (FinCEN Form 114) transcript and/or to ask them to check whether they received your filing if you're not satisfied with the level of electronic response you've received. I have a few different phone numbers listed for them. Try these, in this order:

866-270-0733 or 313-234-6146
866-346-9478
800-949-2732 or 703-905-3975

These call centers are open during typical U.S. business hours. I wasn't able to find a non-toll free number for the second number.

If you prefer e-mail you can try BSAEFilingHelp -at- fincen.gov, though I think for this request you're better off calling.


----------



## plataoplomo

Thank you very much. Enjoy.


----------

